# JAVA Compiler (Javac)



## Purple Haze (9. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

da ich bei Google nach einiger Suchzeit nicht fündig geworden bin, versuch ich es mal hier.

Ich hab mich die letzten Tage mit dem Programmieren auseinandergesetzt (JAVA).
Habe Kara den Marienkäfer mehr oder weniger "programmiert". Da ich den Dreh jetzt raushatte, wollt ich eine Stufe weiter gehen zu "Java-kara"

Bei dem "normalen" Programm Kara wird ohne Code programmiert, dh. ich brauchte keinen Compiler, Jedoch hab ich bei JAVA-Kara, einen Code schreiben müssen der dann natürlich übersetzt werden musste.

Nun hab ich aber folgenden Fehler bekommen :

_"Das Programm konnte nicht kompiliert werden.
Die Original-Fehlermeldung lautet:
java.io.IOException
Cannot run program "javac":CreateProcess error=2, das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden"_

naja hab dann natürlich ein bischen gegoogelt und dann herausgefunden dass "javac" der JAVAcompiler ist.

Vielleicht ist das hier eine ziemlich dumme Frage aber hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich den passenden compiler downloaden kann ? Ich bin ein ziemlicher neuling, aber ich denke dass alle mal klein angefangen haben :bahnhof

*Vielen Dank !!*


----------



## icarus2 (9. Aug 2009)

Huhu

Ich persönlich kenne mich mit Java Kara nicht aus... hab mir das nie angetan ^^


Aber um Java zu installieren könnte dir diese Website hier helfen: Installation des Java JDK


----------



## Purple Haze (9. Aug 2009)

ich habe jdk6 update 15 installiert und nach ein bischen mehr google hab ich auch in \Java\jdk1.6.0_15\bin\javac.exe gefunden... ???:L aber ich kann mein programm für den dämlichen käfer immernochnicht kompilieren... ich dreh bald durch :autsch:

jemand vielleicht eine idee woran das liegen kann ??

danke !!


----------



## frapo (9. Aug 2009)

Hast du die Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt? Installation des Java SDK / JDK


----------



## Purple Haze (9. Aug 2009)

ich habs ... 
ich musste den pfad zu javac.exe manuell eintragen und die umgebungsvariablen setzen.

vielen dank !!


----------

